# Wife loss mother



## younglove25

This pass week has been hard on my wife.Since February my wife mother has been in the hospital, she had breast cancer and it came back in the brain and lungs. Over this time my wife has been the sole supporter for her mother.Her mom has 6 brothers and sisters but they have been distance and giving no help or support. This pass Thursday my wife's mom passed from becoming septic while under nursing home care (we are trying to do a law suite now also I was out of town on a business trip, came back the next day but sorta feel bad for not being there when it happened).I know this will be a hard time for use but I'm having a hard time getting my wife to talk about this. Maybe I'm going at this at the wrong way but I took a week off (I work for myself as a software engineer and had many jobs to be done but all clients were considerate about the situation). I have told my wife this and made sure to be by her 24/7 and to support her through this all.I can see that she is hurting but she won't open up,most of the time she sends text's to her friends, mostly random texts about tasks that need to be one or the funeral this week but still I feel its more "talking" then whats happening between us. To make it worst she ask me tonight if I was happy that her mother passed. Since I didn't want to lie I told her I wasn't happy but I felt that the main stress in our marriage and with her has been relived with hopes she will be less stressed (her family hasn't been there for her in my 7 years knowing her plus they disowned her for a while because I as a different religion at the time she was a Jehovah witness). Maybe that was wrong and I shouldn't have been too honest but I'm not sure how to handle this. Any advice would help. Btw wife is 29 me 26 my own family isn't there for us as well so its mostly just us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

